

Comcast could mandate a monthly data cap on all customers in the next five years - perrylaj
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/14/5718746/comcast-says-it-could-bring-data-caps-to-home-internet-service-for-all

======
nhilma
I lived in Australia in the past where data cap is the norm. Even "unlimited"
broadband plans mean a 20GB download limit.

I don't think data cap is controversial, in fact it makes a lot of sense
doesn't it? You pay for what you use

~~~
cromulentarian
Yes, but it is a little bit annoying when the same company is arguing at the
same time that it should be entitled to more money from content providers
(such as Netflix) by killing Net Neutrality. These increased content costs
would just get passed along to customers. We would pay more at both ends of
the pipe.

